# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  آیا امکان تغیر رشته در پایه یازدهم وجود دارد؟

## Pedro88

با سلام و عرض خسته نباشید خدمت شما دوستان 
یک سوال داشتم و اونم اینه که آیا امکان تغیر رشته در پایه یازدهم(نظام آموزشی جدید) وجود دارد تا دانش آموز سال دوازدهم بتونه یک رشته دیگه بخونه؟

----------


## Pa__r__sa

من فک میکنم میشه جون دوره قدیم طرف با دیپلم رشته دیگه هم میتونست تغییر رشته بده چه برسه به ما یازدهمیا که امسال نهایی نداشتیم از مدرستون بپرس راهنماییت میکنن دقیقا کی  باسه تغییر رشته امتحان بدی

----------


## Pedro88

پرسیدم گفتن خبر ندارن هنوز بخش نامه نیومده

----------


## MF_98

> با سلام و عرض خسته نباشید خدمت شما دوستان 
> یک سوال داشتم و اونم اینه که آیا امکان تغیر رشته در پایه یازدهم(نظام آموزشی جدید) وجود دارد تا دانش آموز سال دوازدهم بتونه یک رشته دیگه بخونه؟


سلام 
اینجور که مدیر ما بهمون گفت میشه شرایط نمره داره و توی بازه تیر و مرداد باید درسای رشته که میخوای بری رو امتحان بدی

----------


## Pedro88

> سلام 
> اینجور که مدیر ما بهمون گفت میشه شرایط نمره داره و توی بازه تیر و مرداد باید درسای رشته که میخوای بری رو امتحان بدی


یعنی چی شرایط نمره داره ؟

----------


## Pedro88

> سلام 
> اینجور که مدیر ما بهمون گفت میشه شرایط نمره داره و توی بازه تیر و مرداد باید درسای رشته که میخوای بری رو امتحان بدی


یعنی چی شرایط نمره داره ؟

----------


## MF_98

> یعنی چی شرایط نمره داره ؟


تا جایی که یادمه
یه سری درسا رو که معین کردن زیر ۱۶ نباید بیاری

----------


## سرندیپیتی

شرط نمره که داره حتما

----------


## Pedro88

> تا جایی که یادمه
> یه سری درسا رو که معین کردن زیر ۱۶ نباید بیاری


آهان

----------


## shams12

آری 
امکانش هس
فقط باید یه سری درس ها رو که متفاوته امتحان بدی

----------


## _POORYA_

سلام فکر کنم تا الآن تکلیفش مشخص شده لطفا اگر کسی اطلاعات تکمیلی داره بگه ممنون

----------


## _POORYA_

up

----------

